# Intermediate Goat Showmanship Questions



## lumi_moonspots83

Does anyone have any common questions and answers for intermediate goat showmanship? I have a show at the end of June so I need to start studying now!!onder:


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

What breed are you showing?


----------



## lumi_moonspots83

i will showing a dwarf nigerian doeling


----------



## Goatzrule

yes tons let me pull them up


----------



## Goatzrule

How often should a goat be milked- 
Name the 9 (now 10) breeds of Dairy goats
whats Bloat?
Whats browse?
Whats a buck?
Name the stomach chambers 
what does ADGA stand for
Whats this years tattoo 
Where is the ADGA office located
Know your score card
Body parts


----------



## Goatzrule

Why do kids need colostrum?
What is the technical term for afterbirth 
Two parts of the body that can be tattooed 
which containers are best for milking
Which disease causes dehydration
Why do you remove the water bucket from the kidding pen
Whats the scientific term for goat


----------



## gwith

My boys show boers and they always ask about the goat anatomy and cuts of meat. One judge asked what they did daily for their animals and what they fed them. They were trying to make sure the kids did the work. 

Number of teeth, milk teeth


----------



## KW Farms

Know parts of body and udder terms. I remember one time being asked to point out the loin and escutcheon on my doe.


----------



## Cadence

I like to ask (when I'm the judge) what you like about the goat and what you would like to change. 
The most correct answer includes an accurate assessment, using correct body parts, and ideally an area of the score card. 

The least desireable answer includes the goat's color (assuming not a colored breed with a fault), the goat's personality, or a fact that is untrue. 

The 4 parts of the score card, the points on the scorecard, the parts/points on a jr doe or a buck, faults on your breed or another breed.


----------



## llazykllamas

Just google goat showmanship questions or goat skillathon questions. You will get gobs of questions!


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats

Goatzrule said:


> Name the 9 (now 10) breeds of Dairy goats


What is the new breed. Someone local told me it was the Golden Guernsey...


----------



## wifeof1

Not Golden. Just Guernsey.


----------



## goat girls

Goatzrule said:


> Name the 9 (now 10) breeds of Dairy goats


10 breeds of dairy goats? I only got 8


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

> ADGA currently has herd books for the following breeds of dairy goats: Alpine, LaMancha, Nigerian Dwarf, Nubian, Oberhasli, Saanen, Sable and Toggenburg.


Their recognized breeds page only lists 8. Plus Guernsey would be 9.


----------



## goat girls

Sable's where one that that I was missing 10?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Are the Guernsey's official yet ?
I knew they were being considered


----------



## goat girls

hold on i'll look it up


----------



## goat girls

Okay as of January 2017, They are a reconized dairy goat breed. they will not have a herd book for two years but can be registered now. Their herd book will be a open herd book like Lamanchas. ADGA has been able to use DHIR with them but they DHIR record are not reconized on their pedigree's. There are Guernseys AND Golden Guernseys. Golden's are Purebred. Guernsey's are American.
All this info came from the January/ February 2017 issue of Dairy Goat Journal now know as Goat Journal


----------



## wifeof1

Don't know how it will be possible to get GG's, since there is only 1 herd of GG's in the US. They only sell the bucks on occasion. Impossible to breed up to GG status.


----------



## goat girls

Yes that is the only GG herd as of right know i think is this the name of it Southwind Farms


----------



## wifeof1

Yep. That's them.


----------



## Goatzrule

There are Nubian, Toggenburgs, oberhasli, Nigerian dwarf, recorded grades, sables, sannans, lamancha, guernseys, alpine,
How'd you only get 8?


----------



## Goatzrule

There are guernseys in Maine and around the mid west


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Recorded grades are a breed?

I got my list from this link:

http://adga.org/breed-standards/


----------



## Goatzrule

Recorded grades are considered a breed. You register them as their own breed and they complete in their own classes.


----------



## goat girls

Goatzrule said:


> Recorded grades are considered a breed. You register them as their own breed and they complete in their own classes.


Well that does make sense i didn't now that so now I count ten breeds with help


----------



## HopsNLops

ADGA Scorecard (as well as showmanship), evaluation of defects, breed standard and terminology (body parts).

Recorded grades are not a breed. They are recorded, not registered. They cannot compete in a AOP division.


----------



## SouthernLife

Sometimes they ask questions about the greed
What type of nose a Nubian has
What colors do toggs have
What kind of ears lamachas can have
How tall Nigerians can get
Stuff like that.


----------

